# Early reports on Luke pups?



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Not 100% sure how old the oldest ones are, but maybe some are in early training. Does anyone on here have one in training or know of or have seen any? If so, what are your impressions?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

bamajeff said:


> Not 100% sure how old the oldest ones are, but maybe some are in early training. Does anyone on here have one in training or know of or have seen any? If so, what are your impressions?


I've been told that some 7 month old (or so) pups are going through basics well and seem nice so far. Probably too early to tell much beyond that.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

bamajeff said:


> Not 100% sure how old the oldest ones are, but maybe some are in early training. Does anyone on here have one in training or know of or have seen any? If so, what are your impressions?


I am raising one about 5 months old. Probably the easiest puppy I have ever been around in the house. Turns it on when marking, but seems very biddable. I think he will make a very nice dog, but who knows.


----------



## cajundogman (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm very interested also. I have a planed breeding to him this summer with my GRADY bitch


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Been around one, 4 months old, lot of power in a little puppy. Should be decent sized dog.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Who is Luke? Whats his reg name? Thanks


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Billie said:


> Who is Luke? Whats his reg name? Thanks



Bullet's brother, different litter. 

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=80934


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

Or Patton's Natural Born World Shaker? His call name is Luke.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

The Luke I am inquiring about is Abby's Physician of Antioch. Him being not quite 3, makes all of his pups young. I just wanted to get early reports. I am really wanting a pup from the Creek Robber line. Looks like Luke is the easiest to get right now with Bullet's breedings being extremely limited.


----------



## S. Frink (May 30, 2012)

I have a Luke pup off my MH that passed the MN back in Oct.. He's pushing 65 lbs and will be 7 months old on 1/30/16 and I believe he's the largest pup out of a litter of nine. He's a hard charger and running marks out to 200 yards. All but two pups went to hunt test/field trial homes and the feedback on them is they are doing very well.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Migillicutty said:


> Bullet's brother, different litter.
> 
> http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=80934



Thank you. .............


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Billie said:


> Who is Luke? Whats his reg name? Thanks


"Luke", top derby dog in 2014 with 94 points (I believe), owned by Dan Hurst, Tyler, TX


----------



## Landman (Sep 11, 2015)

I own a 7 mo old female currently in training with a FT pro. I did early start. My observation is she's a nice looking dog, probably gonna be taller than her peers, lots of horsepower, great marking ability. My only concern is her temperament. She goes from zero to 60 like a Ferrari. I ultimately will hunt with her so I can see balancing her need for speed with control will be a challenge. Good luck.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Landman said:


> I own a 7 mo old female currently in training with a FT pro. I did early start. My observation is she's a nice looking dog, probably gonna be taller than her peers, lots of horsepower, great marking ability. My only concern is her temperament. She goes from zero to 60 like a Ferrari. I ultimately will hunt with her so I can see balancing her need for speed with control will be a challenge. Good luck.


You bought the wrong pup. If you wanted a hunting dog why did you buy this breeding and why do you have her with a FT pro ??? If you you are not going after the Blue ribbon.


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Terry Marshall said:


> You bought the wrong pup. If you wanted a hunting dog why did you buy this breeding and why do you have her with a FT pro ??? If you you are not going after the Blue ribbon.


I really hope this was sarcasm.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Landman said:


> I own a 7 mo old female currently in training with a FT pro. I did early start. My observation is she's a nice looking dog, probably gonna be taller than her peers, lots of horsepower, great marking ability. My only concern is her temperament. She goes from zero to 60 like a Ferrari. I ultimately will hunt with her so I can see balancing her need for speed with control will be a challenge. Good luck.


More specifically in regards to her temperament and demeanor, how eager is she to learn and work? I can deal with the high drive, but I would be hopeful that they(the Luke pups in general) learned quickly and seemingly wanting to learn if that makes sense.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Terry Marshall said:


> You bought the wrong pup. If you wanted a hunting dog why did you buy this breeding and why do you have her with a FT pro ??? If you you are not going after the Blue ribbon.


He says "ultimately" will hunt with her. Maybe he plans on running her as well as hunting? Some do both, you know. Nothing wrong with buying a field trial dog for hunting anyway, and nothing wrong with going with a solid FT pro either, regardless of one's goals. Many good young dog pros I know are comparable to gundog pros as far as monthly rates, I send mine to a FT pro even if they are going to be HT dogs and I refer him to my clients even if they are just wanting hunting dogs. The foundation will be solid and I know what I'm getting. If they turn out to have the talent to run FT, great, if not, going to HT from a FT foundation isn't much of a challenge. And hunting? Piece of cake. Just intro your dog properly to your preferred hunting methods and equipment. That's where having such a solid foundation comes in, you get to build on it. Also where having a well-bred, intelligent field-bred dog comes in a bit handy as well. 

Will be interesting to follow Luke's AA career as well as what he throws, he's getting some nice breedings. Anyone got photos of Luke, btw?


----------



## Landman (Sep 11, 2015)

Bingo Rainmaker! 

Bamajeff, very eager to work.


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

Migillicutty said:


> I really hope this was sarcasm.


I feel this way about many of Terry's posts.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Landman said:


> I own a 7 mo old female currently in training with a FT pro. I did early start. My observation is she's a nice looking dog, probably gonna be taller than her peers, lots of horsepower, great marking ability. My only concern is her temperament. She goes from zero to 60 like a Ferrari. I ultimately will hunt with her so I can see balancing her need for speed with control will be a challenge. Good luck.


To me ULTIMATELY means to me what your end results are.


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Terry Marshall said:


> To me ULTIMATELY means to me what your end results are.


And no decision he has made would prevent him from reaching that goal, in fact quite the opposite.


----------



## Cass (Sep 17, 2013)

Terry Marshall said:


> To me ULTIMATELY means to me what your end results are.


To me, I think you should always buy the best breeding you can afford and train to the highest standard you can - regardless of whether the dog trials or just hunts.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I love Luke and "IF" I have another litter in me I will breed to this guy. He's the real deal.
Buyers of pups from guys like this have to look at the female as well.... Is she wired, eyes crossed, jumping off the walls, a kennel painter, I have a Tubb pup that is fast as the wind and does all described above, but I can handle her, train her and will make her a dog, just a special dog and not everyone can handle these dogs. That's all I'm saying, good luck LOL


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Our Luke puppy, from a Shadow daughter bred by Jason Hefflemeier, is seven months old. Flew through force fetch and doing long marks past stickmen. Checking down well already. Intelligent, lots of drive, smart marker and chooses to not run at the gun (so far). We are very happy with him.


----------



## CamWallacePFK (Jan 24, 2015)

I have one and a client of ours also has one they are young female around 3 months old. Lots of energy and love for birds. So far so good but to early to really tell your taking a gamble on a pup that isn't a bad price that could very well be out of an FC later on down the road


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

CamWallacePFK said:


> I have one and a client of ours also has one they are young female around 3 months old. Lots of energy and love for birds. So far so good but to early to really tell your taking a gamble on a pup that isn't a bad price that could very well be out of an FC later on down the road


Oh I will place $$$$ that Luke will not only get a FC but also his AFC.


----------



## RTX (Apr 30, 2014)

Been a couple years since the original question was asked. Just wondering what the opinions were now that the Luke pups had a couple years under their belt?


----------



## 312InchMagnum (Jan 15, 2018)

I have a Luke pup that is 13 months old. He is 70 lbs and still has a lot of weight to gain. He is taller than your average lab. This dude can JUMP also. Fantastic dog, excellent hunter, great demeanor. So glad I was able to get him.


----------



## Ryley Ledbetter (Mar 26, 2016)

I have a 21 month old that you couldn’t ask for much more. Very good marker, extremely straight dog. Team player and runs really nice blinds. Understands concepts very well. Will be running derbies with him this spring. I will say he is hot and you have to stay on top of him. 75-80 pounds very tall. Good reports on littermates as well, I wouldn’t hesitate to buy another.


----------



## S. Frink (May 30, 2012)

Rebel is now 31 months. We obtained his Master Title this past fall. I’ve been training with some field trial folks since and Rebel holds his own with those dogs. He pushing 80 pounds and tall to boot. Plan on running some Q’s this summer/fall and who knows after that. Rebel has had a couple training issues we had to get through, but who hasn’t. I would give my right arm for this dog and wouldn’t trade him for Bullet himself. (Jump in if you like Mr. Jim)
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R9WXxeGkZwU


----------



## Brian Welch (Jan 30, 2013)

If anyone is breeding to Luke in the near future could you please PM details. Thanks.


----------



## lbell09 (Aug 10, 2016)

I have a female that will be 2 in July. I started training her for hunt tests and she moved though transition quickly. Small 60lb frame with TONS of drive and amazing marking ability. After she was a year old I moved her into detector and tracking work as a k9 handler. I tried out about a dozen dogs, mal's, shepards, other labs prior to starting her in detector work and nothing came close to her intensity and ability to learn, hence why I started using her. I initially felt bad moving her into this work because she had such potential but she is quickly setting the police dog world on fire. Very biddable dog that just wont quit. I would be very interested in another Luke breeding


----------



## Gregg0211 (Feb 11, 2015)

Dont you know someone with a Luke puppy?


bamajeff said:


> The Luke I am inquiring about is Abby's Physician of Antioch. Him being not quite 3, makes all of his pups young. I just wanted to get early reports. I am really wanting a pup from the Creek Robber line. Looks like Luke is the easiest to get right now with Bullet's breedings being extremely limited.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Gregg0211 said:


> Dont you know someone with a Luke puppy?


Yes, I do. This original question was asked before he bought that puppy.


----------



## TJ Shanahan (Dec 14, 2007)

Curious if there are any updates on Luke puppies since this original thread. I realize he's 1/2 of any equation. What your puppy's otherside of the cross and observations would be great. Thx in advance.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

TJ Shanahan said:


> Curious if there are any updates on Luke puppies since this original thread. I realize he's 1/2 of any equation. What your puppy's otherside of the cross and observations would be great. Thx in advance.


My buddy has a Luke pup out of a QAA Grady bitch that's QAA. Really nice dog. Several of his littermates are QAA as well. He's a little over 2 1/2.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe I ran against one of these pups a few months back. He won. Going away! Certainly got my attention. Once I decide on another Lab or a Chessie, Luke will be on the short list as a sire!


----------



## Mountain Duck (Mar 7, 2010)

I beat Luke in a Derby once! 

I sold a Luke pup to a guy in Arkansas this past season. Sold him as a gun dog. Guy is super pleased with him. He was a Master level dog when he left here. He seemed to lose more interest in retrieving while he was teething than any dog I've ever had. So much so, that I questioned his drive for a while. He came out of it like a champ, and trained up easily. Smart dog, with a good disposition. Kind of leggy, and a bit tough to keep weight on, but overall built nicely. Pretty head. He's living the dream now!

I know one other littermate made the derby list, and is doing well. My pup's dam was QAA. Nice Luke litter in TN currently.


----------



## lomaverdekennels (Mar 27, 2016)

I have a Luke puppy who is right at a year. She is big think bodied for a female. Quick learned, She is in force to pile right now, she handles pressure well and takes corrections, She is a pin point marker already as well


----------



## gauge1972 (Oct 27, 2012)

was curious to hear how luke's pups are doing now that these pups are getting older


----------



## gauge1972 (Oct 27, 2012)

I know these pups are getting older and there have been more litters since this post started 4years ago , i was just curious to how they are turning out ,


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Any updates on Luke’s pups? Thanks!


----------



## rble7117 (Jul 23, 2020)

Kyle Garris said:


> Any updates on Luke’s pups? Thanks!


I am getting one soon, will let you know if 3-4 years lol


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Kyle Garris said:


> Any updates on Luke’s pups? Thanks!


I have recently seen a few very nice young dogs sired by Luke. I don't know much about them but the owners sure seemed to like them and they had lots of go.


----------



## cmcarrier (Oct 16, 2010)

Why not get a Hawk or Slick pup rather than a Luke pup? Is it the EIC status? What would the differences be?


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Hawk, Slick, Luke...can’t beat the pedigree


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

cmcarrier said:


> Why not get a Hawk or Slick pup rather than a Luke pup? Is it the EIC status? What would the differences be?


EIC is probably the only thing, plus it takes time and money to test the litter and then have to discount the price of the Carriers. I think the carriers are hard to sell sometimes to. Not worth the hassle to a lot of people I believe. Both of those are really nice dogs though no doubt.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

SD Lab said:


> EIC is probably the only thing, plus it takes time and money to test the litter and then have to discount the price of the Carriers. I think the carriers are hard to sell sometimes to. Not worth the hassle to a lot of people I believe. Both of those are really nice dogs though no doubt.


I would never discount a puppy because it was an eic carrier.


----------



## jforqueran (Apr 12, 2015)

With what we know about EIC these days, it should be the least of our concerns when looking at puppies. I will gladly take all of the carriers no one wants!


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

I think it has more to do with the frequency Luke is being bred at compared to slick or hawk


----------

